# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب السياسة و العلاقات الدوليه والقانون >  موسوعة اليهود واليهودية والصهيونية للمرحوم د. عبد الوهاب المسيرى

## هدوء عاصف

*موسوعة اليهود واليهودية والصهيونية للمرحوم د. عبد الوهاب المسيرى** 


تتناول هذه الموسوعة كل  جوانب تاريخ العبرانيين فى العالم القديم،وتواريخ  الجماعات اليهودية  بامتداد بلدان العالم، وتعدادتها وتوزيعاتها،  وسماتهاالأساسية، وهياكلها  التنظيمية، وعلاقات أفراد الجماعات اليهودية  بالمجتمعات التىيوجدون فيها  وبالدولة الصهيونية. وتغطى الموسوعة كذلك أشهر  الأعلام من اليهود (مثل موسى  بن ميمون) وغير اليهود ممن ارتبطت أسماؤهم  بتواريخ الجماعات اليهودية  (مثل نابليون وهتلر). كما تتناول هذه الموسوعة  كل الجوانب المتعلقة بتاريخ  اليهودية،وفرقها وكتبها الدينية، وطقوسها  وشعائرها، وأزمتها فى العصر  الحديث، وعلاقتها بالصهيونية وبمعاداة السامية  (معاداة اليهود). وتغطى  الموسوعة الحركة الصهيونيةونشاطاتها ومدارسها  وأعلامها، وبعض الجوانب  الأساسية للدولة الصهيونية.* 

* وتهدف الموسوعة إلى توفير الحقائق التاريخية المعاصرة عن الظواهر   اليهوديةوالصهيونية والإسرائيلية، وإلى تقديم رؤية جديدة للموضوعات التى   تغطيها. وهى تحاول إنجاز ذلك من خلال عدة طرق:* 

* 1 - تقديم تاريخ عام للعقيدة والجماعات اليهودية وللحركة الصهيونية: تقدم   الموسوعة رؤية تاريخية جديدة لكل من العقيدةوالجماعات اليهودية والحركة   الصهيونية أكثر علمية وحياداً وتفسيرية من تلك الرؤيةالغربية التقليدية   التى تبناها المؤلفون اليهود وغير اليهود فى الشرق والغرب،والمتأثرة بما   يسمى "التاريخ المقدس" - أى التاريخ الذى ورد فى العهد القديم. والرؤية   الجديدة تضع تواريخ الجماعات اليهودية فى أنحاء العالم فى إطار   التاريخالإنسانى العام. كما أن الموسوعة قامت بربط تاريخ الصهيونية، عقيدة   وحركة وتنظيماً،بتاريخ الفكر الغربى والإمبريالية الغربية.* 

* 2- التعريف الدقيق للمفاهيم والمصطلحات السائدة، والتأريخ لها من منظور   جديد، وإبراز جوانبها الإشكالية: فعلى سبيل المثال حينما تتعرض الموسوعة   لظاهرة مثل يهود الاتحاد السوفيتى (سابقاً) فإنهاتفعل ذلك من خلال عدة   مداخل عن تاريخ اليهود وتوزيعهم الوظيفى وأعدادهم وأسباب هجراتهم   وانتماءاتهم السياسية والفكرية فى كل من روسيا القيصرية وروسيا السوفيتية.   كما توجد عدة مداخل أخرى عن أنواع يهود الاتحاد السوفيتى (قرائين -   الكرمشاك - جورجيين - يهود البايشية - يهود الجبال - يهود بخارى … إلخ).   وتضم الموسوعة أيضاًمداخل عن موقف ماركس وإنجلز والبلاشفة من المسألة   اليهودية، وعلاقة اليهود بالفكرالاشتراكى وتطور الرأسمالية الغربية.* 

* 3- إسقاط المصطلحات المتحيزة وإحلال مصطلحات أكثر حياداً وتفسيرية محلها:   تتسم المصطلحات المستخدمة لوصف الظاهرةاليهودية والصهيونية بأنها متحيزة   لأقصى حد، وتجسد التحيزات الصهيونية والغربية. ولتجاوز هذا الوضع تم   استبعاد مصطلح مثل "الشعب اليهودى" الذى يفترض أن اليهود يشكلون وحدة عرقية   ودينية وحضارية متكاملة (الأمر الذى يتنافى مع الواقع)، وحل محلهمصطلح   "الجماعات اليهودية"، وبدلاً من كلمة "الشتات" استخدمت العبارة المحايدة   "أنحاء العالم"، وبدلاً من "التاريخ اليهودى" تشير الموسوعة إلى "تواريخ   الجماعات اليهودية". والمصطلحات البديلة ليست أكثر حياداً وحسب، وإنما أكثر   دقة وتفسيرية.* 

* ويمكن تلخيص هدف الموسوعة فى أنها محاولة تطوير خطاب تحليلى  (مصطلحات  ومفاهيم) لوصف الظاهرة اليهودية والصهيونية، وهو خطاب يسترجع البعد   التاريخى لهذه الظاهرة، من حيث كونها ظاهرة تاريخية اجتماعية يمكن فهمها   والتعامل معها.* 

* وغنى عن القول أن موسوعة عربية عن الظواهر اليهودية أمر له أهمية   بالغةبالنسبة للمتخصصين وغير المتخصصين فى هذا الحقل، أما بالنسبة   للمتخصصين، فإن الموسوعة تحاول أن تضع إطاراً شاملاً وجديداً يمكن من خلاله   دراسة اليهود واليهوديةوالصهيونية وإسرائيل. وعلى المستوى القومى، فإن  هذه  الموسوعة ستزود صانع القرارالعربى، مهما كانت اتجاهاته السياسية، بقدر  كبير  من المعلومات اللازمة لاتخاذ أىقرار. كما أن العاملين فى مجالى  السياسة  والإعلام، وفى غيرهما من المجالات، سيجدون مرجعاً عربياً يزودهم  بالمعلومات  الضرورية عن اليهود واليهودية والصهيونيةوإسرائيل. وسيستفيد من  الموسوعة  أيضاً المتخصصون فى الفروع الأخرى من المعرفة ممن يتصدون  للظواهر اليهودية  والصهيونية والإسرائيلية بالدراسة، كل فى حقل تخصصه.* 

* وموسوعة اليهود واليهودية والصهيونية التي صدرت عام 1999 ، والتي نالت  جائزة  أحسن كتاب في معرض القاهرة للكتاب ذلك العام، هي من ضمن مساعي   الدكتورالمسيري العديدة الرامية إلى إلقاء الضوء على حقيقة الحركة والدولة   الصهيونية (والعقيدة اليهودية والجماعات اليهودية في العالم). وقد استغرق   إعدادها ما يزيد عن ربع قرن واشترك في هذه العملية عشرات الأفراد (مؤلفون -   محرر فني - مساعدي باحث - سكرتارية - مكتب للترجمة العبرية - محرر لغوي -   طابع على الكمبيوتر). وقد قام الدكتور المسيري بجهوده الذاتية بإعداد هذه   الموسوعة والإنفاق عليها طيلة هذهالفترة.* 

* وحينما عرف بأمر الموسوعة، قام "مائير كاهانا" (عضو الكنيست السابقورئيس   جماعة كاخ الصهيونية الإرهابية) بإرسال خطابات تهديد بالقتل لمؤلفها   والمشرف عليها في يناير عام 1984، واعترف بإرسال الخطابات، في حديث مع  جريدة  "يديعوتأحرونوت" الإسرائيلية في عددها الصادر في 21 فبراير 1984.  وبلغ عدد  هذه الخطابات ثلاثة عشر خطاباً، أرسل ستة منها على عنوان الدكتور  المسيري  بالرياض (المملكةالعربية السعودية) وأرسلت الستة الأخرى على  عنوانه  بالقاهرة، أما الخطاب الثالث عشرفقد أرسل له في القاهرة فور عودته  من  الرياض، جاء فيه أن مرسلي الخطاب يعلمون بأمرعودته، وأنهم "يعدون قبراً   له". كما جاء في هذه الرسائل أنه إن لم يتوقف الدكتورالمسيري عن نشاطاته   المعادية للصهيونية (وأهم هذه النشاطات - بطبيعة الحال - هوتأليف  الموسوعة)  فستصل إليه الأيدي الصهيونية، وستقوم بتصفيته. وقد وضع  الدكتورالمسيري تحت  حراسة سلطات الأمن المصرية، حمايةً له.* 

* كما أرسلت جامعة بارإيلان خطاباً إلى الملحق الثقافي الإسرائيلي تطلب منه   الكتابة إلى السفير الأمريكي لتشويه سمعة بعض الشخصيات المصرية المعادية   للصهيونية ومن ضمنها الدكتور المسيري (نشرت جريدة العربي المصرية نص الخطاب   في عددها الصادر بتاريخ 11 نوفمبر 1993).* 

* تقع موسوعة فى سبعة مجلدات، متوسط عدد صفحات كل منها 450 صفحة، ويتناول كل   مجلد واحد منها موضوعاً محدداً. فالمجلد الأول يتناول الإطار النظرى   للموسوعةوقضايا المنهج. أما المجلدات التالية (الثانى والثالث والرابع)   فتتناول موضوع الجماعات اليهودية. ويتناول المجلد الخامس اليهودية، والمجلد   السادس الصهيونية،والمجلد السابع إسرائيل.* 

* ويضم كل مجلد عدة أجزاء، ويضم كل جزء عدة أبواب،ويضم كل باب عدة مداخل.   وعدد مداخل الموسوعة حوالى 2300 مدخل. والموسوعة مرتبةموضوعياً، فعلى سبيل   المثال يتناول المجلد الرابع تواريخ الجماعات اليهودية فى بلدان العالم   الغربى ويضم 18 باباً يتناول كل باب منها تاريخ جماعة يهودية بعينهافى إحدى   بلدان العالم الغربى (إنجلترا - ألمانيا - روسيا… الخ). ويضم باب   إنجلتراثلاثة مداخل (إنجلترا من العصور الوسطى حتى عصر النهضة - إنجلترا   منذ عصر النهضة - إنجلترا فى الوقت الحاضر) تغطى موضوع تاريخ الجماعة   اليهودية فى إنجلترا.* 


*السيرة الذاتية للدكتور عبد الوهاب المسيرى
*
*

* ليسانس آداب ـ أدب إنجليزي ـ جامعة الإسكندرية (1959) 

* ماجستير في الأدب الإنجليزي والمقارن ـ جامعة كولومبيا Columbia University ـ الولايات المتحدةالأمريكية (1964) 

* دكتوراه في الأدب الإنجليزي والأمريكي والمقارن ـجامعة رتجرز Rutgers University ـ الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (1969) 

* خبير الصهيونية بمركز الدراسات السياسية والإستراتيجية بالأهرام (حتى عام 1975). 

* عضو الوفد الدائم لجامعة الدول العربية لدى هيئة الأمم (حتى عام 1979). 

* أستاذ بجامعة عين شمس وجامعة الملك سعود وجامعة الكويت (حتى عام 1989) 

* أستاذ غير متفرغ بجامعة عين شمس (1989 ـ حتى الآن) 

* المستشارالأكاديمي للمعهد العالمي للفكر الإسلامي (1992 ـ حتى الآن). 

* عضو مجلس الأمناء لجامعة العلوم الإسلامية والاجتماعية ـ واشنطن ـ الولايات المتحدة (1997 ـحتى الآن) 
* أستاذ زائر بجامعة ماليزيا الإسلامية فى كوالالامبور، وبعديدمن الجامعات العربية وبأكاديمية ناصر العسكرية. 

* صدر له العديد من الكتب من أهمها: نهاية التاريخ:مقدمة لدراسة بنية الفكر الصهيونى (1972) كتبه حينما كانيعمل رئيساً لوحدة الفكر الصهيونى وعضو مجلس الخبراء بمركز الدراسات السياسيةوالإستراتيجية بالأهرام، كما صدر له كتاب من جزأين بعنوان: الأيديولوجية الصهيونية،دراسة حالة فى علم اجتماع المعرفة (صدرت منه طبعة ثانية من جزء واحد عام (1988)،وقد وضع المؤلف عدة مؤلفات بالإنجليزية حينما كان يشغل منصب المستشار الثقافى للوفدالدائم للجامعة العربية لدى هيئة الأمم المتحدة (1975-1979)، من أهمها كتاب عنالصهيونية بعنوان أرض الوعد: نقد الصهيونية السياسية ، وكتاب أخر عن تطور العلاقة بين إسرائيل وجنوب أفريقيا )نشرت منه عدة طبعات بعدة لغات) كما صدر له كتاب ثالث (بالعربية) عنوانه: الفردوسالأرضى: دراسات وانطباعات عن الحضارة الأمريكية. 
وفى السنوات الأخيرة صدرتللدكتور المسيرى عدة كتب من أهمها: الانتفاضة الفلسطينية والأزمة الصهيونية وهجرةاليهود السوفييت ، وقد نشرت له دار الشروق عام 1997 الصهيونية والنازية ونهايةالتاريخ، ومن هو اليهودى؟ كما نشرت له عام 1998 اليد الخفية، ونشر له مركز الدراساتالمعرفية والمعهد العالمى للفكر الإسلامى بواشنطن والقاهرة كتاب إشكالية التحيز (سبعة مجلدات) من تأليفه وتحريره، وللدكتور المسيرى العديد من المقالات فى الجرائدوالمجلات والحوليات، العربية والأجنبية، وقد قام الدكتور المسيرى بكتابة المداخلالخاصة بالصهيونية والانتفاضة فى عدد من الموسوعات والكتب والمراجع المتخصصة، وقدترجمت بعض أعماله إلى الفارسية والتركية والبرتغالية والفرنسية، وللدكتور المسيرىاهتمام خاص بالنقد الأدبى وتاريخ الفكر والحضارة (بحكم تخصصه الأكاديمى)، فألقىالعديد من المحاضرات عن هذه الموضوعات فى الجامعات والمؤتمرات العربية والغربية،كما نشر العديد من المقالات فى الجرائد والمجلات والحوليات العربية والأجنبية، ولهعدة كتب فى الشعر الرومانتيكى الإنجليزى وشعر المقاومة الفلسطينى


*
* تــحــمــيــل الــمــوســوعــة مــن هــنــا*
* 
 
* *الملف مضغوط بحجم 5 ميجا بعد فك الضغط يصل حجمه الى 25 ميجا*

----------


## totoalharbi

يعطيك العافية

----------

